# Advice on potential ClaBec adoption



## Italianbeauty (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello, 
We are considering on adopting from Clabec Breeders out of Pensacola Florida. Does anyone have any pups or dealing recently with them.
What concerns me is the lack of information readilly available on thier site. There is no actual listing of available and non available pups, pages dedicated to the Sire and Dam. I would expect to see both, so as to advertise the quality of pups already placed/taken. This would lend to someone potentially waiting to the next litter for thier perfect pup if it just so happened that they came in at the end when all but one is available.
It also seems as though all dams are sired by one sire. Are there no other dogs on site or is she using Blue Hill for name only and using other males to sire pups. After all, to have a sucessfull program you need variety, you would not want him to sire his own great, great etc grand pups; right?
The page just seem to be so poorly put together, with claims of support of DNA profiling, and threats of $10K fine for copying her page. It appears to me the page seems to similiar to Chrisman Maltese from Florida as well.... I would think that she needs to follow her own warnings.
As I am writing this and putting to paper, so to speak, I believe that I am talking my self out of this. It seems to be a backyard breeder posing as a Show Breeder. Which leads me to my question, if she has so many show potentials why does she not have a single finished Maltese aside from the one she purchased from someone else already finished. It looks like she is in it for just the money.
I still welcome and advice or warnings. Please let me know if I am over exhagerting my feelings and reading into things.

Warmest Regards!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm totally confused .... your first sentence says you are considering adopting from this breeder and then the entire rest of your post delineates all the things wrong with the breeder and her site. So .. makes me wonder why you are asking _us_ about this breeder? :blink: Seems like you would not be comfortable with this breeder so I'd keep looking.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Your questions regarding any website should really be directed to the site owner. You are in Florida, ClaBec is in Florida and Chrisman is in Florida at least some of the year. Why don't you call these breeders and talk to them. If you want to know what someone's experience with a particular breeder was, then just ask the question. What I don't understand is why anyone would develop their "top ten list" based on websites and their content. There are lots and lots of good breeders out there who do not even have a website ... and as my dear father always said, "Don't judge a book by its cover."

Warmest regards to you, too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry, I have not dealt with either breeder, but I do recognize both names. I agree with Mary, why don't you call both breeders and talk with them, then maybe you can either eliminate the your "Red flags" or ....not. 

I do know some of our members have Chrisman pups and I must say, they are all really cute malts in my opinion. 

Hope you find your perfect pup soon  They are such a joy!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

There are a lot of very good breeders in Florida. I would start calling and interviewing them. I live in Florida, but my first dog came from a BYB before I knew any better, and the second came from a rescue group. There is a big dog show in Brooksville, FL in mid January. It usually attracts a lot of Florida Maltese breeders. That is a great place to meet breeders and check out their dogs. Good luck in your search, and if want any additional information on the Brooksville shows, check Home Page, InfoDog -  The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information  AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services or PM me if you like.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Florida has quite a few reputable show breeders. Have you checked the AMA breeder list?

American Maltese Association


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmmmmm... I think I must have left the fish laying out on the cabinet too long....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would keep looking. There are red flags all over your post. As stated above, there are many great breeders in Florida to research. Happy hunting!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:Florida has many good Maltese breeders. I would keep looking:thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree to keep looking for your perfect baby. You've listed several red flags in your post, and I 100% agree that you should get your Maltese from a breeder who has finished a Maltese that they have personally bred. It is easy to purchase show dogs and breed them -- it's not so easy to show & finish one of their offspring to a Championship. You did the right thing by asking for opinions on this website...the AMA list is a great place to start.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Besides looking at her website, have you talked to Deb at all? If not, I would suggest that you call her. After talking with her, you will get a better idea of whether or not she is the breeder for you.

As others have mentioned, there are many very good breeders -- both inside and outside of Florida.

Good luck.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

If you are so uncertain about *ClaBec*, then look elsewhere. Marj's suggestion of AMA is great. I dont know much about which breeders are in FL but i know *Bonnie Palmer of Angel *is. She has such beautiful dogs! Also, my Mia's breeder *Chrisman* is in FL during some parts of the year. I am very happy with Chrisman personally.

Good luck!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'd keep looking. Others have posted alternative places for you to look. Good luck with your search!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

angel's mom said:


> Hmmmmm... I think I must have left the fish laying out on the cabinet too long....


Yes, Lynne, way too long because I can smell it all the way here ... :angry:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Me too... something in the air lately


----------



## Italianbeauty (Dec 29, 2010)

In regards to the "fish" comment, I sincerely aplogize if I somehow left the impression that I have any other motives such as to discredit Clabec or spread any ill will. I just recently found this site after finding Clabec or Becky on another site. When I googled Clabec I found this site, did a search and found her to be banned. 
I know breeders can be finiky and people do learn from thier mistakes, so I was hoping I was just being paranoid.
Again sorry for any misconceptions. I did realize after writing it that I talked myself out of it and should not hit send, but sent it anyway to hopefully have someone tell me I was reading to much into it.

Thank you and happy holidays


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

angel's mom said:


> Hmmmmm... I think I must have left the fish laying out on the cabinet too long....





maltlovereileen said:


> Me too... something in the air lately


I agree. I find this post to be very coincidental, too!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90294-best-breeder-florida-4.html#post1881301

Oops! Looks like it was taken down already. I only reported it a few minutes ago.


----------



## Italianbeauty (Dec 29, 2010)

Ladysmom, can you please elaborate. I'm confused. Is this an inside joke?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

There are many great breeders in Florida and i would look elsewhere.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

angel's mom said:


> Hmmmmm... I think I must have left the fish laying out on the cabinet too long....





MaryH said:


> Yes, Lynne, way too long because I can smell it all the way here ... :angry:





Ladysmom said:


> I agree. I find this post to be very coincidental, too!
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90294-best-breeder-florida-4.html#post1881301


Me too.

_I just recently found this site after finding Clabec or Becky on another site. _

Why didn't she ask Becky for more information on that other site ? why asking here on Spoiled Maltese ? where Becky is banned ? and cannot defend herself ?


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi there. I have to agree with a post here. You cant judge a book by the cover. I have 2 babies from Clabec Maltese. They are beautiful dogs. I have even been to her home. She is a wonderful person and maybe needs to work on her website some if that seems to be your gripe. As with anything you purchase if you dont feel comfortable buying from them then dont. But I can personally recommend her.

After reading further I would like to edit this post. Not every puppy born from any breeder is going to be show quality. Not all of us want show quality either. Some of us just love the breed and just want a healthy well adjusted puppy. For the most part I would like to think that is what the general public looking for a Maltese wants a healthy puppy.. That being said , again go where you feel comfortable. But to ask the questions you are asking on here seems odd to me as well.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

From reading your post you seem like you already have your mind made up. I know this breeder and we have became friends over the years. She is now into showing. A website does not tell you everything. Some of the best breeders do not even have a website so would you also make the same assumptions? Every breeder does not have the time to update websites sorry. I wish you the best on your find. We have some great breeders here.

Ps Becky is very selective on who her babies go to. She loves meeting the whole family and who will be around them the most.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Italianbeauty said:


> Hello,
> We are considering on adopting from Clabec Breeders out of Pensacola Florida. Does anyone have any pups or dealing recently with them.
> What concerns me is the lack of information readilly available on thier site. There is no actual listing of available and non available pups, pages dedicated to the Sire and Dam. I would expect to see both, so as to advertise the quality of pups already placed/taken. This would lend to someone potentially waiting to the next litter for thier perfect pup if it just so happened that they came in at the end when all but one is available.
> It also seems as though all dams are sired by one sire. Are there no other dogs on site or is she using Blue Hill for name only and using other males to sire pups. After all, to have a sucessfull program you need variety, you would not want him to sire his own great, great etc grand pups; right?
> ...


 


I'm sorry, but I'm highly suspicious of someone's intent who asks these questions and then has the following as their signature:



*Beware of the backyard breeder posing as a breeder of show quality pups.:thumbsup: *


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I like salmon cooked in a lot of different ways. I know it's unhealthy, but fried catfish is still my favorite.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

angel's mom said:


> I like salmon cooked in a lot of different ways. I know it's unhealthy, but fried catfish is still my favorite.


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

vjw said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm highly suspicious of someone's intent who asks these questions and then has the following as their signature:
> 
> 
> 
> *Beware of the backyard breeder posing as a breeder of show quality pups.:thumbsup: *


Well, giving the OP benefit of the doubt, maybe she is just anxious and nervous about making mistakes. I think she got some great advice whether some believe it legit or not.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know anything about this breeder but I would imagine that after coming onto a public forum and posting "red flags" and assumptions about them, that they won't be so willing to consider you buying a puppy from them. I personally would have only posted asking for experiences with them. From your post, it sounded like you already weren't comfortable with them


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

vjw said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm highly suspicious of someone's intent who asks these questions and then has the following as their signature:
> 
> 
> 
> *Beware of the backyard breeder posing as a breeder of show quality pups.:thumbsup: *


Absolutely! It would be very, very odd for a newbie to have something like that in a siggy ... Seems like someone is up to a little mischief! olice:


----------



## cnd1010 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have one of Clabec's dogs. My experience with them has been great. I know from personal experience that all of their puppies are birthed and raised in the home. They are healthy-mine has no problems with liver, knees or any of the other common problems to Maltese. Their dogs have great personalities. The owner even gave up her own bed for me when I came to pick up my dog. If you can't get to Pensacola she offers "babysitting" delivery service which has someone travel in the cabin with your puppy. I would purchase another dog from her in the future.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> Absolutely! It would be very, very odd for a newbie to have something like that in a siggy ... Seems like someone is up to a little mischief! olice:


And that last newbie post sounds like an ad... :blink:

Maybe things are slow at the fishmongers


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> And that last newbie post sounds like an ad... :blink:
> 
> Maybe things are slow at the fishmongers


Ugh. I really hope this stuff goes out with the old year. It's really tiring and let's see....stupid. I'd suggest the OP look elsewhere to stir up trouble. JMO.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds great to me... but somehow I doubt it. Probably like having their name hit on google searches from the posts here...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok, this was just brought to my attention
Slander

I just love being brought into something that has nothing to do with me. (yes that was sarcasm)

This line in particular is of interest

*Stacy Nagatani of Bellaratamaltese, Before judging me and sending people away from me, you may want to clean around 
your own back door. You claim to be this all perfect breeder that does no wrong. *

I'd like to address this - as far as I know, I have *never* claimed to be perfect. (and feel free to correct that, if I am in error) And quite honestly? For a page that is called 'slander', this is making quite a few unfair assumptions about me.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Ok, this was just brought to my attention
> Slander
> 
> I just love being brought into something that has nothing to do with me. (yes that was sarcasm)
> ...


Stacy, 

I know you have never claimed perfection. And I know there are no perfect breeders. But in my book you are certainly one of the best I know. :grouphug:

This thread yet again gives a lot of proof to the argument that exhaustive research is what is necessary if you want to be sure that you are dealing with someone who has the ethical qualities most important to you. 

I know a few breeders I would not hesitate to get a dog from, based upon their personal ethics. For sure, one of them I would never hesitate to recommend would be Bellarata Maltese. :thumbsup:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my, gosh! I cannot believe what I'm reading. One thing I know for sure, Stacey has never claimed to be anything that she doesn't do. She does show her dogs herself. That is something she's shown us. This is just unreal. To the person who asked the original question, you should run when you see things which have been said. YIKES!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Honestly, I am not looking for validation that I'm doing things the right way - I am just in shock that MY name was brought up in this rant on a webpage. I said nothing more than many others on this thread, yet obviously, i was singled out personally. That is what is infuriating.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, I am not looking for validation that I'm doing things the right way - I am just in shock that MY name was brought up in this rant on a webpage. I said nothing more than many others on this thread, yet obviously, i was singled out personally. That is what is infuriating.


I can imagine! I saw absolutely nothing slanderous about what you said. I imagine a lawyer would probably laugh.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, I am not looking for validation that I'm doing things the right way - I am just in shock that MY name was brought up in this rant on a webpage. I said nothing more than many others on this thread, yet obviously, i was singled out personally. That is what is infuriating.


 

Stacy, i don't understand why your name was brought up when alot of us basically said the same thing as you. No one in this world is perfect and i don't ever remember reading on here that you claimed to be perfect. You are doing things the right way with your breeding program, you show your own dogs and breed on a small scale. I think someone is jealous that you are doing so well in your breeding program and showing your own dogs something that someone has yet to be able to accomplish.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

:goodpost: Very well said Debbie!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, I am not looking for validation that I'm doing things the right way - I am just in shock that MY name was brought up in this rant on a webpage. I said nothing more than many others on this thread, yet obviously, i was singled out personally. That is what is infuriating.


I don't see anything slanderous either! You voiced the same opinion as several others - and the only opinion and advice that would make any sense given the posts of the OP - if anyone has that many reservations or second thoughts about a breeder - any breeder, show breeder or not - the buyer needs to move on and research others that they are not so skeptical about. I can't see anyone trying to talk someone into staying with a breeder that they are that unsure of no matter who the breeder is.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Stacy, I read the link and it is honestly the funniest thing I have read all day. LOL!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: the author obviously didn't learn punctuation in grammar school! Or maybe I had one glass of wine too many, hehe :blush:

Btw, it is NOT slander, it is libel..lol...goodness sakes..if one wanted to accused another of an illegal act, at least accuse with the right term! :blush::innocent::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Most importantly, I think the world of you, Marina and everything you have done for the breed. I feel very honored to have met you in Atlanta. I have seen first hand, how beautiful your dogs are, and how devoted you are. I am happy to recommend people to you- as I have in the past! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Who in the world would even consider buying a puppy from anyone who has that crazy stuff on her website? :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How to report a website for libel :

How to Remove False Information about Yourself on Internet

... "For example, Hostdime, the web host of the offending site listed above, provides an “Unauthorized Personal Material” claim form. One of the first things HostDime will do when they receive such a report is to “Expeditiously remove or disable access to the personal material that is claimed to be unauthorized.” This occurs *immediately*! There is no faster way to remove a website with libel on it. All you need to do is find any place on the website where the author makes use of your name, personal information or any other “personal material,” without your permission." etc etc


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:blink:Stacy that is the craziest thing I've read on here yet! You "slander" someone--ridiculous. I really am disappoint in Becky. You are an honest honorable woman and I'm proud to call you friend. You are open and honest with your breeding and showing and extremely successful. 

I know nothing about Becky's dogs but I thought better of her then what I read on her website under "Slander". I'm very sorry to read that. :thmbdn:​


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

deleted...we're not sure if the link is from her website, or not


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Who in the world would even consider buying a puppy from anyone who has that crazy stuff on her website? :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


exactly!! :smtease::smtease::smtease::smtease:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

To be fair, I can't find where it's linked up on her website, so it may not truly have been for 'public' view but the link was brought to my attention by quite a few sources.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, I am not looking for validation that I'm doing things the right way - I am just in shock that MY name was brought up in this rant on a webpage. I said nothing more than many others on this thread, yet obviously, i was singled out personally. That is what is infuriating.


I saw a ripoff report that Becky made about Diane of MiDis Maltese so maybe it has something to do with some of your dogs are from MiDis?? When I googled Clabec Maltese to find their website, the ripoff report they made came up http://www.ripoffreport.com/dog-breeders/midis-maltese/midis-maltese-dian-lynch-breed-56edc.htm If you look at all the comments, there was a lot of argueing going on back and forth



bellaratamaltese said:


> To be fair, I can't find where it's linked up on her website, so it may not truly have been for 'public' view but the link was brought to my attention by quite a few sources.


I think the link is on the homepage of their website


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> To be fair, I can't find where it's linked up on her website, so it may not truly have been for 'public' view but the link was brought to my attention by quite a few sources.


Then I will delete what I posted


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> To be fair, I can't find where it's linked up on her website, so it may not truly have been for 'public' view but the link was brought to my attention by quite a few sources.


Look at the url. It's her website. "linked" to, I don't know, but obviously part of anyway.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The URL is to her website plus it also says the website was updated on 12/29/10 on the homepage. I assume "Slander" was the update.

If you scroll about halfway down, there is a link after "pages dedicated to the sire and dam" that links directly back to that page on the the Clabec website.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

myfairlacy said:


> I think the link is on the homepage of their website


I just looked at their website again and the link has been removed. Originally it was on their homepage right below "Enter" and said something about "Slander"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I may be wrong Stacy, but I have a feeling that someone has something against YOU and may be trying to irritate you intentionally just to get a reaction. Whatever the intent I believe anyone who knows you will turn a deaf ear to such foolish accusations. 
I have met you personally and noted by your posts that you are kind, fair, willing to offer assistance to anyone seriously seeking help and humble. Shame on those who would suggest otherwise.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

myfairlacy said:


> I saw a ripoff report that Becky made about Diane of MiDis Maltese so maybe it has something to do with some of your dogs are from MiDis?? When I googled Clabec Maltese to find their website, the ripoff report they made came up MiDis Maltese | Rip-off Report: 560964 If you look at all the comments, there was a lot of argueing going on back and forth
> 
> 
> 
> I think the link is on the homepage of their website


Michelle, yes, my 2 foundation girls are from Midis. And each of those girls produced champion offspring. Not to mention, Marina and I won Best Bred by Exhibitor two years in a row at Eukanuba with those same champion offspring. So if that is me 'supporting' what she calls a puppy mill - fine, i guess I am. (I am assuming that is what she is refering to, just from the Rip Off Report, I don't know this for certain, I admit to speculating here because quite honestly, i didn't not want to bring the other breeder into this)


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I'm sure anytime one breeder suggests looking elsewhere it is considered on a far more personal level than if some joe/jane public said it. This doesn't mean I don't agree with what you said about looking elsewhere, Stacy, just can see why she would be most fired up by your comment than anyone elses - you are competition.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Michelle, yes, my 2 foundation girls are from Midis. And each of those girls produced champion offspring. Not to mention, Marina and I won Best Bred by Exhibitor two years in a row at Eukanuba with those same champion offspring. So if that is me 'supporting' what she calls a puppy mill - fine, i guess I am. (I am assuming that is what she is refering to, just from the Rip Off Report, I don't know this for certain, I admit to speculating here because quite honestly, i didn't not want to bring the other breeder into this)


Some people throw the word "puppymill" around WAY too much...if some people don't like a breeder for any reason they seem to start calling them puppymills. There's a HUGE difference in having a larger breeding program and being a puppymill


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

That could be a whole other thread for me... the difference between a high class puppymill, as Crystal eloquently said it, and the kind most people think about. I want to know that the dogs, regardless of whether or not the breeder is currently showing, have a happy and full life and aren't just 'housed' in some building somewhere not having much of a life/interaction with family. 

This is just an 'offside' as I have no idea what the housing situation is of any of the dogs in any of the breeding programs mentioned on this thread aside from Stacy's who live in the house with her family.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maltlovereileen said:


> Well, I'm sure anytime one breeder suggests looking elsewhere it is considered on a far more personal level than if some joe/jane public said it. This doesn't mean I don't agree with what you said about looking elsewhere, Stacy, just can see why she would be most fired up by your comment than anyone elses - you are competition.


You're right, Eileen. I shouldn't have said anything. I apologize for saying it and what it implied. I wasn't thinking, I was on my way out of the hotel room to take Marina to the fairgrounds to show her dog and didn't think it though.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

cnd1010 said:


> I have one of Clabec's dogs. My experience with them has been great. I know from personal experience that all of their puppies are birthed and raised in the home. They are healthy-mine has no problems with liver, knees or any of the other common problems to Maltese. Their dogs have great personalities. The owner even gave up her own bed for me when I came to pick up my dog. If you can't get to Pensacola she offers "babysitting" delivery service which has someone travel in the cabin with your puppy. I would purchase another dog from her in the future.


A female may give birth in the home but that doesn't mean it's where she lives when she's not having pups or caring for them. Lots of things are important in judging a breeder. Being nice is only a small part of it. Just saying...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Before this goes the way of so many other threads that have hurt our SM friends and family, I would hope that Jung would close it.

The OPs original question has been answered.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Before this goes the way of so many other threads that have hurt our SM friends and family, I would hope that Jung would close it.
> 
> The OPs original question has been answered.


:goodpost:


----------



## Italianbeauty (Dec 29, 2010)

Poppy's mommy said:


> Every breeder does not have the time to update websites sorry.


According to her own site, she is an self-employed web designer, but that is besides the point


----------



## Italianbeauty (Dec 29, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> Me too.
> 
> _I just recently found this site after finding Clabec or Becky on another site. _
> 
> Why didn't she ask Becky for more information on that other site ? why asking here on Spoiled Maltese ? where Becky is banned ? and cannot defend herself ?


 
She may be banned, but I am sure now that she is one of the commenter here today. I asked the question here as to obtain an answer from the community of Maltese owners who banned her vs in the other forum. Also to be naive, I did not think it through and consider that she is monitoring this site.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The link I referenced earlier has been removed apparently, so I appreciate that.


----------



## Italianbeauty (Dec 29, 2010)

I apologize first to the forum for my last 2 posts, it was out of frustration. I came to a forum to ask questions not get questioned or have my legitimacy place under scrutiny. It was absoluty pointless to post my question, after placing my thoughts to words I had already talked my self out of it. Why I hit send? I don't know. 

I did ask Becky numerous times over the past 5 days for pics, history on sire/dams, estimatedotential full grown weights, etc and it was like pulling teeth.

Just to reiterate, I am a true legitimate person, a busy business woman. Working or corresponding from my phone most of the day. I don't sit aimlessly in front of my computer chattig or posting all day.....and I am not saying everyone here does that. 

Had I not been on a plane most of the day, I would have responded sooner. Here I am in Los Angeles at almost midnight and I am now just getting to personal emails and internet hobbies

I would also like to thank all those that replied back and sent me a personal PM. Too numerous to thank individually, but I am would like to thank youi very much

Lastly like to apoligize to Stacy, i have no involvment with Staci, nor do I know her. Why Clabec dedicded to bring her in the arugment is beyond me.

Thank you for all your time and condiderations


----------

